# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Մորմոններ

## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Չուզեցի աղանդների վերաբերյալ թեմայում դնեմ: Առանձին նյութ թող լինի:

Շատ թռուցիկ՝ որոշ պատմական տվյալներ.
Մորմոնական եկեղեցին հիմնադրվել է 1830-ականներին, Ջոզոֆ Սմիթի կողմից: Տարիների հալածանքից հետո հաստավել են Յութա նահանգում, որտեղ էլ այժմ գտվում է նրանց գլխավոր տաճարը: Եկեղեցու օֆիցիալ անվանումն է. *Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Վերջին Օրերի Սրբոց Եկեղեցի*:Չեն ընդունում խաչելությունը, ասելով որ Տիրոջ տանջանքի ու մահվան գործիքը սուրբ լինել չի կարող: Մեկ էլ լսել եմ, որ մոմ չեն վառում: Դավանանքի յուրահատկությունների մեջ չեմ խորանալու, բայց ասեմ որ խրախուսել են բազմակնությունը: Հավատալիքներից մեկի համաձայն առնվազը 3 կին ունեցող տղամարդն է, որ արժանանալու է փրկության և հավիտենական կյանքի:Եկեղեցու տղամարդ առաջնորդերն իրենց հռչակել են մարգարե և մարգարեների կանայք միանգամից " Պռոպուսկ " են ստանում ի վերին Երուսաղեմ: Սա պատճառ է հանդիսացել, որ հասարակ հավատացյալներն իրենց մատաղահաս աղջիկներին նվիրեն մարգարեներին, վերջիններիս փրկելու սուրբ մտադրությամբ: 1930, քաղաքական նկատառումներով, Մորմոն առաջնորդները դատապարտել են բազմակնությունը և պատասխանատվությունը թողել,ամուսնացած տղամարդու հետ ամուսնանալ ցանկացող կնոջ "համոզմունքերին": Հատուկ նշեմ - չափահաս կնոջ: Չնայած դրան, զարմանալիորեն չեն պակասել բազմակին ընտանիքները մորմոնների մեջ: Բայց, այդ դավաճանությունը իրենց հավատքի հանդեպ դրդել է եկեղեցու արմատական լիդերներին առանձնանալ ու հիմնել իրենց նոր. Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Վերջին Օրերի Սրբոց *Արմատական* Եկեղեցի: Սրանք են այսօրվա իսկական մորմոնները: (ըստ իրենց) Ապրում են փակ համայնքներում, հոգեորս կազմակերպում համայնքներից դուրս…

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

2002 թ Արմատականների գերագույն մարգարե է դառնում Ուորրեն Ջեֆֆսը, հաջորդելով նոր մահացած հորը: Օծվելուց մեկ շաբաթ հետո ամուսնանում է հոր թողած 22 այրիների հետ (այլ աղբյուրներով 72 այրի): Հետագա տարիներին շատացնում իր սեփական կանանց թիվը: Սրա ծննդաբանությունը գնում է դարերի խորքեր ու անցնելով Մորմոնների հիմնադիր Սմիթի միջով, հասնում Հիսուսին: Այնպես որ, սուրբ արյունը բազմացնել ցանկացողների պակաս չի լինում: 
2004 Ջեֆֆսի եղբորորդին մեղադրում է հորեղբորը արվամոլության և իր անձի հանդեպ սեռական բռնութուն գործադրելու մեջ: Սրան են միանում ևս մի քանիսը նույնատիպ մեղադրանքներով: 2005 նրան մեղադրում է նաև մի կին իրեն 14 ամյա հասկում 20 տարեկան, արդեն ամուսնացած, տղամարդու հետ զոռով ամուսնացնելու համար: Ամուսնություն, որի "մեղրամիսն" անցել է բռնաբարությունների մեջ:2006 Ջեֆֆսին ձերբակալում - 2007 դատապարտում  14 տարեկան աղջկա բռնաբարության դրդման և մեղսակից լինելու համար: *Եղբորորդիներից մեկը ինքնասպան է լինում, մնացածից լուր չկա: * 
Մի շաբաթ առաջ Տեքսասի Էլդորադո քաղաքի մոտ գտնվող Արմատականների համայնք են ներխուժել ոստիկանությունն ու այլ ուժայիններ: 16 ամյա մի կին զանգահարել է իշխանություններին ու վախվխորած բողոքել, որ իրեն 15 տարեկանում զոռով ամուսնացրել են 50 ամյա մի տղամարդու հետ, որ ինքն այդ տղամարդու 17րդ կինն է, արդեն ունի մեկ երեխա և սպասում է մյուսին…
Առաջին օրը առանձնացնում և պետական խնամքի տակ են վերցնում 18 մատաղահաս կնոջ ( 16-18 ) տարեկան: Բայց հաջորդ օրն արդեն հետ են գալիս ու տանում ընդհանրապես բոլոր երեխաներին և աղջիկ, և տղա - 416 հոգի: Մայրերը հետևում են իրենց երեխաներին: Սրանց տաճարում ծիսական մահճակալ-անկողին են գտել, որի վրա մարգարեները "երկնային պռոպուսկ" են տվել մատաղահաս կույսերին: Մահճակալը գտնվում է փոքրիկ դահլիճի բեմում, մի 60 հանդիսատեսի աթոռների դիմաց:  :Shok: 
Երեխաները եղել են ձրի աշխատուժի կարգավիճակում: Սեռապես հասած աղջիկը դառել է ինչ որ մեկի կինը: Տղաները շարունակել են ստրկական աշխատանքը: Կանանց անբավարար լինելու պատճառով, նաև մրցակցությունը բացառելու համար, ջահել տղուկներին սկսել են ծռել դեպի միասեռականություն: Ենթադրվում է որ կան հատկապես էս գործում մասնագիտացած մարգարեներ: 
Երեխեքը վախեցած են, էս աշխարհից խաբար չեն ( ինչպես նաև շատ մեծահասակ կանայք): Էս խեղճերին վախի ու անգիտության մեջ են պահել: Ասել են ,եթե մեզանից հեռանաք, դրսի մարդիկ ձեր մազերը կկտրեն ու պոռնկության կուղարկեն: Նաև, սևերին տեսնում ե՞ք (նեգրերի մասին է խոսքը) դրանք առաջ սպիտակ են եղել, բայց մեղքերից սևացել են: Ու էլի տարբեր հիմարություններ: ( ես հիմարություն եմ կոչում էտ խեղճերի եկեղեցական դոգմաները, ախր դրանք իսկապես հավատացել են էս մտքերին)
Երեկ ու էսօր ինֆորմացիան պակասում ա: Ասում են. չեն ուզում առանց այդ էլ սթրես ապրածներին շատ նեղություն տալ, բայց ես զգացում ունեմ որ ՄԵԾ ԵՂԲԱՅՐԸ խառնվել ա…    Եթե նոր, ցնցող հայտարարություններ եղան կգրեմ:

----------


## Norton

Հենց Ոսկու շուկայի կողքը իրանց կենտրոն կա եւ էլի վրան գրածա Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Վերջին Օրերի Սրբոց Եկեղեցի,4 հարկանի շենք ա,ու հիմնականում արտասահմանցիների եմ տեսել դրա առաջ,հիմա տենաս Հայաստանում ինչ գործունեություն են ծավալում՞ :Shok:

----------


## dvgray

> Հենց Ոսկու շուկայի կողքը իրանց կենտրոն կա եւ էլի վրան գրածա Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Վերջին Օրերի Սրբոց Եկեղեցի,4 հարկանի շենք ա,ու հիմնականում արտասահմանցիների եմ տեսել դրա առաջ,հիմա տենաս Հայաստանում ինչ գործունեություն են ծավալում՞


Ու դռների վրա էլ գրված է ՝ *"Մուտքը միայն հրավիրատոմսերով"*  :LOL: 
Պատկերացնու՞մ եք, էտ ի՞նչ եկեղեցի է, որ մուտքը հրավերքով է: 
Չգիտեմ սատանա-մատանա  :LOL: , բայց որ ինչ-որ քաղաքական-կրիմինալ մի կառույց է *ՀՀ պետական հովանավորությամբ*, մեծ կասկածներ ունեմ  :Wink: : Ասենք նարկո-բիզնեսի մեջ խորացած /դաշնակ եղբայրներ՝ ականջներտ կանչի, ոնց գնում եմ, ձեզ եմ հիշում , օյ  :Blush:  հիշատակում  :LOL: /

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Էս երկու օրը հեռուստատեսության էկրաններին են բազմակին  ընտանիքների կանայք ( ոչ Արմատականներ) և մեծ ոգևորությամբ խոսում են բազմակնության օգուտների մասին: Ասում են որ բազմակնությամբ շատ մեղքեր են բացառում: Ասենք շնանալն ու այլ մարդու կնոջ վրա աչք դնելը: Երեկ խոսում էին 2 քույր, որոնց *"ամուսինները"* նույն *ձաձան* է, լրիվ արդարացնում իրենց վիճակն ու հպարտանում,որ իրենք բացառել են մեղքի մուտքն իրենց ընտանիք: Եվ ողջունում էին իրենց 3րդ քրոջը(18 տարեկան), որ համաձայնվել է դառնալ *ձաձայի* հերթական կինը: _Ես ինքս Հին Կտակարանի հետ գլուխ չեմ դնում ( Քրիստոնեության հետ կապ չունենալու պատճառով), բայց հետաքրքրվող քրիստոնյաներին խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ Ղևտացոց 18-ը:_ Հետո բազմանդամ մի ընտանիքի մայրեր, թվով 11 կին, նույնպես քաղցր և վսեմ բառերով խոսոցին իրենց կրոնի մասին, և մեծ սիրով իրենց միակ ամուսնու մասին: Ժուռնալիստի այն հարցին, թե ինչպես են որոշում ում մոտ պիտի գիշերի ամուսինը, պատասխանեցին՝ վիճակահանությամբ ( ծղոտ ենք քաշում ): Եվ մեղադրում են միայն *անչափահասներին* սեռական կյանքի մեջ քաշողներին: Մի խոսքով մորմոնություն-պուպուշ: Ասեմ որ, հաղորդումների ընթացքում տղամարդիկ չեն երևում, քանի որ բազմակնությունն արգելվում է ԱՄՆ օրենքով: Սրանց միայն առաջին կինն է օրինական, մնացած կանայք հոգևոր են. մորմոն մարգարեի օրհնությամբ: Նույն մարգարեն, մեղսագործ որձին կարող է զրկել էգ ունենալու իրավունքից և սրա "հարեմը" նվիրել մի ուրիշ տղամարդու: 
_Համբերատար ընթերցող ախպերությանն ասեմ, որ հանկարծ չլցվեք նախանձով կանացի սիրո և առատության մեջ ապրող մորմոն որձերի հանդեպ: Դուք հլը էտ տանձանման, ճարպոտ, պիտեկանտրոպի գանգով ու կովի աչքերով էգերին չեք տեսել: 18րդ դարի հագուստներով ու աշխարհայացքով: Տղե՛րք, վախենալու բաներ են…
Էսօր եսքանը: Հաստատ Մեծ Եղբայրը խառնվել ա_…

----------


## Norton

Ոչ,հենց էտա դռների վրա մեծ-մեծ գրածա մուտքը ազատ է,բոլոր ցանկացողները հրավիրվում են ու հաստատ ինչ-որ զանգված իրենց մոտ կքաշեն,նախ շենքը շատ լավնա ու վստահությունա առաջացնում,հետո էդ արտասահմանցիք հայերեն են խոսում ու կիրթ մարդու տպավորություն են թողնում,ամեն անգամ մարդկանց մոտով անցնելուց բարևում են(ծանոթ անծանոթ կապ չունի)  :LOL: դա էլ ա հետաքրքրություն առաջացնում,ինքը մի տեսակ փակ կառույցի նմանա,ոչ մի տեղեկություն դրանց մասին չես կարա իմանաս(խոսքը վերաբերվումա հայաստանյան կառույցին),կամ պիտի մտնես իրանց շարքերը ու մի հատ հարեմ հավաքես :LOL:  աչքիս Գժուկին ասենք լրագրողական հետաքննություն անի :LOL:

----------


## Hrayr

Ժողովուրդ դրանց մասին գրականություն կա, որտեղից կաչող ենք ճարել։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ու դռների վրա էլ գրված է ՝ *"Մուտքը միայն հրավիրատոմսերով"* 
> Պատկերացնու՞մ եք, էտ ի՞նչ եկեղեցի է, որ մուտքը հրավերքով է: 
> Չգիտեմ սատանա-մատանա , բայց որ ինչ-որ քաղաքական-կրիմինալ մի կառույց է *ՀՀ պետական հովանավորությամբ*, մեծ կասկածներ ունեմ : Ասենք նարկո-բիզնեսի մեջ խորացած /դաշնակ եղբայրներ՝ ականջներտ կանչի, ոնց գնում եմ, ձեզ եմ հիշում , օյ  հիշատակում /


Լոլ, տենց բան չկա գրած, գրած ա "այցելուները հրավիրված են - Visitors are Invited" (այսինքն ով ցանկություն ունի, կարող է մտնի), միգուցե հայերեն թարգմանությունը մի քիչ հաջող չի ստացվել, բայց իրենց նպատակն էլ հենց այն է, որ հնարավորինս շատ մարդ ներգրավեն իրենց շարքերում....

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ժողովուրդ դրանց մասին գրականություն կա, որտեղից կաչող ենք ճարել։


Սա մորմոնների ռուսերեն կայքն է.  http://www.mormon.org/welcome/0,6929,403-21,00.html

----------


## Agape

> Ժողովուրդ դրանց մասին գրականություն կա, որտեղից կաչող ենք ճարել։



Նրանց մասին գիրք եվ ոչ միայն նրանց մասին, մնացած ուրիշ աղանդների մասին էլ կարող էս կարդալ այդ գրքում: Ես կարող եմ նվիրել ովքեր կցանկանան:

----------


## ArmineIvanyan

> Չուզեցի աղանդների վերաբերյալ թեմայում դնեմ: Առանձին նյութ թող լինի:
> 
> Շատ թռուցիկ՝ որոշ պատմական տվյալներ.
> Մորմոնական եկեղեցին հիմնադրվել է 1830-ականներին, Ջոզոֆ Սմիթի կողմից: Տարիների հալածանքից հետո հաստավել են Յութա նահանգում, որտեղ էլ այժմ գտվում է նրանց գլխավոր տաճարը: Եկեղեցու օֆիցիալ անվանումն է. *Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Վերջին Օրերի Սրբոց Եկեղեցի*:Չեն ընդունում խաչելությունը, ասելով որ Տիրոջ տանջանքի ու մահվան գործիքը սուրբ լինել չի կարող: Մեկ էլ լսել եմ, որ մոմ չեն վառում: Դավանանքի յուրահատկությունների մեջ չեմ խորանալու, բայց ասեմ որ խրախուսել են բազմակնությունը: Հավատալիքներից մեկի համաձայն առնվազը 3 կին ունեցող տղամարդն է, որ արժանանալու է փրկության և հավիտենական կյանքի:Եկեղեցու տղամարդ առաջնորդերն իրենց հռչակել են մարգարե և մարգարեների կանայք միանգամից " Պռոպուսկ " են ստանում ի վերին Երուսաղեմ: Սա պատճառ է հանդիսացել, որ հասարակ հավատացյալներն իրենց մատաղահաս աղջիկներին նվիրեն մարգարեներին, վերջիններիս փրկելու սուրբ մտադրությամբ: 1930, քաղաքական նկատառումներով, Մորմոն առաջնորդները դատապարտել են բազմակնությունը և պատասխանատվությունը թողել,ամուսնացած տղամարդու հետ ամուսնանալ ցանկացող կնոջ "համոզմունքերին": Հատուկ նշեմ - չափահաս կնոջ: Չնայած դրան, զարմանալիորեն չեն պակասել բազմակին ընտանիքները մորմոնների մեջ: Բայց, այդ դավաճանությունը իրենց հավատքի հանդեպ դրդել է եկեղեցու արմատական լիդերներին առանձնանալ ու հիմնել իրենց նոր. Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Վերջին Օրերի Սրբոց *Արմատական* Եկեղեցի: Սրանք են այսօրվա իսկական մորմոնները: (ըստ իրենց) Ապրում են փակ համայնքներում, հոգեորս կազմակերպում համայնքներից դուրս…


Դրանցից շատ կա Յուտա նահանում...Ուր գնում ես դրանք են...մոտ 60% իս ավելին են կազմում բնակչության...իրենց պատճառով այդ նահանը բարձր պրեստիժ չունի յալ նահանգների օրնակ կալիֆռնիայի հետ համեմատ, չնայած այն փաստին ար այդտեղ շատ մեքսիկներ կան.

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Դրանցից շատ կա Յուտա նահանում...Ուր գնում ես դրանք են...մոտ 60% իս ավելին են կազմում բնակչության...իրենց պատճառով այդ նահանը բարձր պրեստիժ չունի յալ նահանգների օրնակ կալիֆռնիայի հետ համեմատ, չնայած այն փաստին ար այդտեղ շատ մեքսիկներ կան.


վայ, լուրջ????? Փաստորեն ամերիկայի նահանգների պրեստիժը որոշվում է մորմոնների/մեքսիկների բնակչության տոկոսային հարաբերակցությամբ???? Իսկ մտքովդ երբևէ չի անցել, որ Կալիֆոռնիայի պրեստիժի հիմքում ոչ թե մորմոն բնակչության փոքրաթիվությունն է, այլ նահանգի տնտեսական զարգացածության աստիճանը?

----------


## Մեմի

> Նրանց մասին գիրք եվ ոչ միայն նրանց մասին, մնացած ուրիշ աղանդների մասին էլ կարող էս կարդալ այդ գրքում: Ես կարող եմ նվիրել ովքեր կցանկանան:


Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեի, եթե տայիր կարդալու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դրանցից շատ կա Յուտա նահանում...Ուր գնում ես դրանք են...մոտ 60% իս ավելին են կազմում բնակչության...իրենց պատճառով այդ նահանը բարձր պրեստիժ չունի յալ նահանգների օրնակ կալիֆռնիայի հետ համեմատ, չնայած այն փաստին ար այդտեղ շատ մեքսիկներ կան.


Հա՛, ես դրա մասին իմացա մի գեղարվեստական գործ թարգմանելիս: Հերոսը ճամփորդում է Յուտա նահանգում և ճանապարհին հանդիպում է մորմոն դեռահասների, որոնց հետ շենքի հետևում խոտ է ծխում:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, մորմոնները, ի տարբերություն այլ աղանդների, բավական մութ գործունեություն են ծավալում: Օրինակ, տարբեր երկրներից «դարձի եկածներին» վերցնում, օտար լեզու են սովորացնում, ուղարկում տվյալ երկիրը: Էս մեր հայերն էլ առիթից օգտվում են, որ արտասահման գնան: Գնում եմ, պոկվում մորմոններից, բայց դրանից հետո նրանցից լուրեր չեն ստացվում… 

Մի ընկերուհի ունեմ, մորմոնները կպել էին նրանից, ուզում էին «դարձի բերել»: Բայց ընկերուհիս կարգին քրիստոնյա աղջիկ է, համ էլ լավ կարդացած: Միանգամից սկսեց մորմոնների ուսմունքը ուսումնասիրել ու էդ տղաներին ասել: Դրանք վերջը շոկի մեջ էին ընկել՝ իրենց կրոնի մասին էդքան բան իմանալով:

----------


## Second Chance

> Նրանց մասին գիրք եվ ոչ միայն նրանց մասին, մնացած ուրիշ աղանդների մասին էլ կարող էս կարդալ այդ գրքում: Ես կարող եմ նվիրել ովքեր կցանկանան:


Գիրքը կոչվում է « մոլորեցնողները» գրեթե խոսվում է բոլոր ուսմունքների և կրոնների մասին նրանց հիմնադրումը հիմնական սկզբունքները և այլն , շատ վաղուց եմ կարդացել կարգին բան չեմ հիշում, եթե մեկը էլեկտրոնային տարբերակն ունի ես էլ կուզեմ թեկուզ ոչ հայերեն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նրանց մասին գիրք եվ ոչ միայն նրանց մասին, մնացած ուրիշ աղանդների մասին էլ կարող էս կարդալ այդ գրքում: Ես կարող եմ նվիրել ովքեր կցանկանան:


Նվիրե՞լ: Ես ցանկանում եմ  :Smile:  Վաղուց փնտրում եմ այդ գիրքը, բայց գրադարանում միշտ զբաղված է լինում:

----------


## Agape

Ներողություն եմ խնդրում ուշ արձագանքելու համար, գիրքը կոչվում է մոլորեցնողներ,  ովքեր կուզենան ունենալ այդ գիրքը թող ինձ գրեն th.l@mail.ru հասցեով

----------


## Եկվոր

> Գիրքը կոչվում է « մոլորեցնողները» գրեթե խոսվում է բոլոր ուսմունքների և կրոնների մասին նրանց հիմնադրումը հիմնական սկզբունքները և այլն , շատ վաղուց եմ կարդացել կարգին բան չեմ հիշում, եթե մեկը էլեկտրոնային տարբերակն ունի ես էլ կուզեմ թեկուզ ոչ հայերեն


Ես էլ...

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

35-ամյա Մերիլ Լերոյ Ջեսոպը դատապարտվել է 75 տարվա ազատազրկման անչափահաս աղջկա նկատմամբ սեռական բռնության և երկկնության մեղադրանքով։ Այս մասին հաղորդում է Associated Press գործակալությունը։

Մեղադրող կողմի պնդմամբ` դատապարտյալը փորձել է ոչնչացնել լուսանկարներ և այլ փաստաթղթեր, որոնք վկայում են իր անչափահաս կնոջ հետ ունեցած սեռական կապի մասին։ Նշենք, որ Ջեսոպը դարձել է Հիսուս Քրիստոսի վերջին օրերի սրբերի ֆունդամենտալիստական եկեղեցու հետևորդներից 4-րդը, որի դեմ առաջ է քաշվել նման մեղադրանք։ Այս գործով անցնում են ևս 11 մորմոններ։

Tert.am

----------


## Hayazn

Մորմոնիզմը ամերիկացի դանդալոշների հնարած աղանդ է  իսկ մորմոնները քրիստոնեա մուսուլմաններ են :
Բազմակնությունը ԱՄՆ ում դատապարտվում է և նրանք օրենքով իրավունք չունեն սակայն առանձին ,  թաքուն դեպքեր լինում են , բայց դա տևում է մինչև բռնվելը ինչպես ամեն մի հանցագործություն :

----------


## Hayazn

> Մորմոնիզմը ամերիկացի դանդալոշների հնարած աղանդ է  իսկ մորմոնները քրիստոնեա մուսուլմաններ են :
> Բազմակնությունը ԱՄՆ ում դատապարտվում է և նրանք օրենքով իրավունք չունեն սակայն առանձին ,  թաքուն դեպքեր լինում են , բայց դա տևում է մինչև բռնվելը ինչպես ամեն մի հանցագործություն :


Մորմոնների աղանդը հնարողը հղացել է այն միտքը ,որ դրախտը գտնվում է ԱՄՆ-ի տարացքում :
Մորմոնիզմի ամենա գրավիչ կողմը եղել է խմբակային  sex-ը , որը նրանք արել էն գուցե և անում են հիմա , բայց թաքուն , իրենց     «եկեղեցիական  » արարողությունների ժամանակ : Նրանք ունեն հատուկ օր երբ ծիսակատարության ժամանակ լույսերը անջատում են « դա  ծիսակատարության մասն է կազմում » և սկսվում է խմբակային  sex-ը և շատ դեպքեր են եղել , որ այդ « ծիսակատարության » ժամանակ մայր և որդի կենակցել են իրար հետ : Սա իհարկե ամերիկացիների մոտ այնքան էլ զարմանալի երեվույթ չէ , բայց լավ կլինի , որ մեր ժողովուրդն էլ իմանա թէ ինչի հետ գործ ունի մնչև այդ այլասեռված աղանդը թույլ տան ներխուժել Հայաստան : ԵՎ ընդհանրապես որևվե մի աղանդ պետք է իրավունք չունենա գործել Հայաստանում , քանի որ մենք ունենք ամենահին եկեղեցին ինչ կարիք կա նոր մտացածին աղանդների առկայությանը :

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010), javaharut (14.04.2010)

----------


## lushak

> Մորմոնների աղանդը հնարողը հղացել է այն միտքը ,որ դրախտը գտնվում է ԱՄՆ-ի տարացքում :
> Մորմոնիզմի ամենա գրավիչ կողմը եղել է խմբակային  sex-ը , որը նրանք արել էն գուցե և անում են հիմա , բայց թաքուն , իրենց     «եկեղեցիական  » արարողությունների ժամանակ : Նրանք ունեն հատուկ օր երբ ծիսակատարության ժամանակ լույսերը անջատում են « դա  ծիսակատարության մասն է կազմում » և սկսվում է խմբակային  sex-ը և շատ դեպքեր են եղել , որ այդ « ծիսակատարության » ժամանակ մայր և որդի կենակցել են իրար հետ : Սա իհարկե ամերիկացիների մոտ այնքան էլ զարմանալի երեվույթ չէ , բայց լավ կլինի , որ մեր ժողովուրդն էլ իմանա թէ ինչի հետ գործ ունի մնչև այդ այլասեռված աղանդը թույլ տան ներխուժել Հայաստան : ԵՎ ընդհանրապես որևվե մի աղանդ պետք է իրավունք չունենա գործել Հայաստանում , քանի որ մենք ունենք ամենահին եկեղեցին ինչ կարիք կա նոր մտացածին աղանդների առկայությանը :



Ասեմ որ այս վերջին հայտարարությունը ուղակիորեն ափշեցրեց ինձ, ու իրոք հասկացա թե մարդու մտահորիզոնը մինչև ուր կարող է հասցնել սխալ ինֆորմացիայի և տգիտության արդյունքում.... Ինքս լինելով 12 տարվա մորմոն եկեղեցու անդամ, երբեք և ոչ մի անգամ չեմ տեսել նման բան և ասեմ, որ ավելի հաճախ լսել եմ ուրիշաղանդների մասին նման բաներ.. Բայց քննադատելով մորմոններին և այլ աղանդներին մոռանում ենք մեր սեփական հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու հոգևորականների, որոնք պոտենցիալ գոմոսեքսուլիստներ են, ինճպես նաև կնամոլ և ցոփ ու շվայտ կյանք վարող: Իսկ ինչ մնում է ինֆորմացիային, դուք կարող եք ամեն ինչ իմանալ և ձեզ ոչ մեկ չի մերժի կամ չի արգելի հարցեր տալ, այլ ոչ թե սխալ աղբյուրներից ինֆորմացիա քաղել և դա գռեհիկ ձևով քննարկել...

----------


## հովարս

> , այլ ոչ թե սխալ աղբյուրներից ինֆորմացիա քաղել և դա գռեհիկ ձևով քննարկել...


Դուք էլ եք նույն կերպ վարվում, իսկ Hayaznը մորմոններին շփոթել է դոխաբորների(դուխաբոր) հետ:
Իսկ Ձեզ ինչն է ստիպել այդ աղանդին հարել...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բայց քննադատելով մորմոններին և այլ աղանդներին մոռանում ենք մեր սեփական հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու հոգևորականների, որոնք պոտենցիալ գոմոսեքսուլիստներ են, ինճպես նաև կնամոլ և ցոփ ու շվայտ կյանք վարող:


Ընենց չի որ առաքելական եկեղեցին աչքիս լույսն ա, կամ բոլորն էլ անմեղ աստծո գառներ են (հատկապես մեր գողական կաթողիկոսն ու Բենթլիով ֆրֆրացող արքեպիսկոպոս Կճոյանը), բայց առաքելական եկեղեցում լիքը նորմալ ու պարկեշտ հոգևորականներ կան: Ու հաստատ նենց չի, որ պարտադիր ամերիկայից կասկածելի բարոյական արժեքներով պռիշչիկավոր ջահելներ պիտի գան, որ առաջինը քրիստոնեությունը ընդունած հայ ժողովրդի աստծո (թե մորմոնի) խոսքը տեղ հասցնեն: Մորմոնների գիրքը ծերից ծեր ֆանտաստիկա է, էնքան աբսուրդ ա, որ նույնիսկ ծիծաղելս չի գալիս...

Հ.Գ., ես ինքս անբարո աթեիստ եմ ու աստծուն, Եհովային, Ալլահին, Մորմոնին, Շիվային, Վիշնուին, Կրիշնային ու այլոց չեմ հավատում, բայց միևնույնն ա չարժի անտեսել ՀԱԵ-ի մեծ դերը հայ ժողովրդի պահպանման հարցում:

----------

Freeman (21.04.2012), Lem (18.04.2012), Moonwalker (19.04.2012), Skeptic (18.04.2012), հովարս (18.04.2012)

----------


## Monk

> Ասեմ որ այս վերջին հայտարարությունը ուղակիորեն ափշեցրեց ինձ, ու իրոք հասկացա թե մարդու մտահորիզոնը մինչև ուր կարող է հասցնել սխալ ինֆորմացիայի և տգիտության արդյունքում.... Ինքս լինելով 12 տարվա մորմոն եկեղեցու անդամ, երբեք և ոչ մի անգամ չեմ տեսել նման բան և ասեմ, որ ավելի հաճախ լսել եմ ուրիշաղանդների մասին նման բաներ.. *Բայց քննադատելով մորմոններին և այլ աղանդներին մոռանում ենք մեր սեփական հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու հոգևորականների, որոնք պոտենցիալ գոմոսեքսուլիստներ են, ինճպես նաև կնամոլ և ցոփ ու շվայտ կյանք վարող:* Իսկ ինչ մնում է ինֆորմացիային, դուք կարող եք ամեն ինչ իմանալ և ձեզ ոչ մեկ չի մերժի կամ չի արգելի հարցեր տալ, այլ ոչ թե սխալ աղբյուրներից ինֆորմացիա քաղել և դա գռեհիկ ձևով քննարկել...


Վատ չէր լինի, եթե Ձեր տված խորհուրդները ինքներդ էլ կիրառեիք և չկրկնեիք այն, ինչը քննադատում եք: Բայց դա Ձեր որոշելիքն է: Ես ՀԱԵ հոգևորական եմ և պահանջում եմ ապացուցել նաև իմ հասցեին արված Ձեր վիրավորական արտահայտությունների համապատասխանումը իրականությանը:

----------

Freeman (21.04.2012), Lem (18.04.2012), Mephistopheles (21.04.2012), Moonwalker (19.04.2012), Հայկօ (20.04.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.04.2012)

----------


## lushak

> Վատ չէր լինի, եթե Ձեր տված խորհուրդները ինքներդ էլ կիրառեիք և չկրկնեիք այն, ինչը քննադատում եք: Բայց դա Ձեր որոշելիքն է: Ես ՀԱԵ հոգևորական եմ և պահանջում եմ ապացուցել նաև իմ հասցեին արված Ձեր վիրավորական արտահայտությունների համապատասխանումը իրականությանը:


Ինչքան դուք ձեր արած հայտարարություններին դիմաց ապացույցներ կներկայացնեք, այդքան էլ ես կներկայացնեմ....

----------


## lushak

> Մորմոնների գիրքը ծերից ծեր ֆանտաստիկա է, էնքան աբսուրդ ա, որ նույնիսկ ծիծաղելս չի գալիս...


Եթե ձեր համար Մորմոնի գիրքը ֆանտազիա է (եթե իհարկե կարդացել եք) ուրեմն մեր Մովսես Խորենացու Հայոց Պատմությունն էլ իրանց համար ֆանտազյա կթվա: Դա այնտեղի բնիկամերիկացի հնդիկների պատմությունն է, որտեղ Քրիստոսը այցելելով տվել է պատվիրաններ, և սովորեցրել է ավետարանը, ինչպես, որ Մովսես Խորենացու մեջ է պատմում, թե ինչպեսՀիսուսը ուղարկեց առաքյալններին Հայաստան.... Ես շատ եմ սիրում իմ Հայոց պատմությունը և շատ հպարտ եմ, որ հայ եմ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ես քրիստոնյա չեմ և չեմ հավատում Աստծուն...

----------


## Moonwalker

> Բայց քննադատելով մորմոններին և այլ աղանդներին մոռանում ենք մեր սեփական հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու հոգևորականների, որոնք պոտենցիալ գոմոսեքսուլիստներ են, ինճպես նաև կնամոլ և ցոփ ու շվայտ կյանք վարող:


 :LOL: 
Բա ձեր աչքի գերանից խի՞ չես խոսում: *Մի մորմոն էլ է՞ս չէր* (հլը ղեկավար):

----------


## Skeptic

Բա կախարդական ներքնազգեստները.  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (21.04.2012)

----------


## Monk

> Ինչքան դուք ձեր արած հայտարարություններին դիմաց ապացույցներ կներկայացնեք, այդքան էլ ես կներկայացնեմ....


Ի՞նչ հայտարարություն, նախորդ գրառումս այս թեմայում արված առաջին գրառումս էր:

----------


## հովարս

> Եթե ձեր համար Մորմոնի գիրքը ֆանտազիա է (եթե իհարկե կարդացել եք) ուրեմն մեր Մովսես Խորենացու Հայոց Պատմությունն էլ իրանց համար ֆանտազյա կթվա: Դա այնտեղի բնիկամերիկացի հնդիկների պատմությունն է, որտեղ Քրիստոսը այցելելով տվել է պատվիրաններ, և սովորեցրել է ավետարանը, ինչպես, որ Մովսես Խորենացու մեջ է պատմում, թե ինչպեսՀիսուսը ուղարկեց առաքյալններին Հայաստան.....


Չեղա՜վ, էստեղ կամ քեզ են խաբել, կամ էլ դու  ես փորձում խաբել, նախ ոչ թե հնդիկ այլ հնդկացի: Այդ Վաշինգտոնն էր բնիկ թե՝ Լինկոլնը, կամ ինչու Ամերիկայում ոչ մի հնդկացի մորմոն չկա, բոլորը սպիտակամորդ են և հրեական ծագումով, նկատի ունեմ 19րդ դարի մորմոններին:




> Ես շատ եմ սիրում իմ Հայոց պատմությունը և շատ հպարտ եմ, որ հայ եմ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ես քրիստոնյա չեմ և չեմ հավատում Աստծուն...


Էստեղ արդեն լռիվ աղանդավորի ձեռագրով արտահայտվեցիր.  
Գուցէ հավատում ես Աստծուն, բայց, թե քրիստոնյա՜ ես ?... :Xeloq:  :  Հարցիս էլ չպատասխանեցիր թե ինչի համար ես մորմոն, շատ հետաքրքիր է:

----------

Monk (20.04.2012)

----------


## lushak

> Բա ձեր աչքի գերանից խի՞ չես խոսում: *Մի մորմոն էլ է՞ս չէր* (հլը ղեկավար):


Օհօ..... էս վերևում եթքան մորմոններին վատաբանեցին, դա դեռ գերան չէր, հանց հանկարծ մի բառ, քննադատում ես, վատաբանում ես, լավ օրինակ չես....  :Hands Up:

----------


## lushak

> Բա կախարդական ներքնազգեստները.


Հիմա ՀԱԵ հոգևորականները որ հագնում են իրենց սև շորերը, ինչոր մեկիդ խանգարում է? Իրա նշանակությունն ունի չէ? Հիմա ես էլ ետ մառդկանց համար իրա նշանակությունն ունի, 
շոր ա էլի, ոնցվոր դուք տակից սպիտակ մայկա ու եսիմ ինչ չեք հագնւոմ?  :Smile:  ուղղակի սա քննարկեու բան չի, ավելի լուրջ թեմայի շուրջ խոսացեք....

----------


## lushak

> Չեղա՜վ, էստեղ կամ քեզ են խաբել, կամ էլ դու  ես փորձում խաբել, նախ ոչ թե հնդիկ այլ հնդկացի: Այդ Վաշինգտոնն էր բնիկ թե՝ Լինկոլնը, կամ ինչու Ամերիկայում ոչ մի հնդկացի մորմոն չկա, բոլորը սպիտակամորդ են և հրեական ծագումով, նկատի ունեմ 19րդ դարի մորմոններին:
> 
> Էստեղ արդեն լռիվ աղանդավորի ձեռագրով արտահայտվեցիր.  
> Գուցէ հավատում ես Աստծուն, բայց, թե քրիստոնյա՜ ես ?... :  Հարցիս էլ չպատասխանեցիր թե ինչի համար ես մորմոն, շատ հետաքրքիր է:


ինչի Մորմոնի գրքի մեջ Վաշինգտոնի մասին էր պատմում, թե Լինկոլնի?  :LOL:  Ասացի չէ մի հատ գոնե ձևի համար կարդա, որ գաղափար ունենաս թե ինչի մասին է, որ երբ պետք լինի նման արտահայտություններ էլ չանես:

Մի հարց էլ ես տամ քեզ, ինչ է քրիստոնեությունը քո համար և ինչ ես հասկանում քրիստոնյա ասելով?

----------


## lushak

> Չեղա՜վ, էստեղ կամ քեզ են խաբել, կամ էլ դու  ես փորձում խաբել, նախ ոչ թե հնդիկ այլ հնդկացի: Այդ Վաշինգտոնն էր բնիկ թե՝ Լինկոլնը, *կամ ինչու Ամերիկայում ոչ մի հնդկացի մորմոն չկա, բոլորը սպիտակամորդ են և հրեական ծագումով*, նկատի ունեմ 19րդ դարի մորմոններին:
> 
> Էստեղ արդեն լռիվ աղանդավորի ձեռագրով արտահայտվեցիր.  
> Գուցէ հավատում ես Աստծուն, բայց, թե քրիստոնյա՜ ես ?... :  Հարցիս էլ չպատասխանեցիր թե ինչի համար ես մորմոն, շատ հետաքրքիր է:


Չեմ հասկանում թե ինչ ես ուզումն ասել 19-րդ դասրի մորմոններ, բայց ասեմ, որ Մորմոնի գրքի պատմությունը կարդալով, տեղի բնակիչները, այսինքն հնդկացիները ընդունեցին այն իրենց պատմությունն էր ուղակի ձեռագիր չունեին գրված: Իսկ հիմա ունեն....

Իսկ ինչի միացա այս հավատքին դա արդեն այստեղի քննարկման հարց չէ....

----------


## Skeptic

> Հիմա ՀԱԵ հոգևորականները որ հագնում են իրենց սև շորերը, ինչոր մեկիդ խանգարում է? Իրա նշանակությունն ունի չէ? Հիմա ես էլ ետ մառդկանց համար իրա նշանակությունն ունի, 
> շոր ա էլի, ոնցվոր դուք տակից սպիտակ մայկա ու եսիմ ինչ չեք հագնւոմ?


Ուղղակի ՀԱԵ հոգևորականներն իրանց սքեմներին, մեյնսթրիմ ներքնազգեստ հագնող մարդիկ իրանց տռուսիկ-մայկաներին գերբնական կամ միստիկ հատկություններ չեն վերագրում:  :Pardon:  
Ինչևէ, հագնում եք, գերբնականացնում եք, լավ եք անում, ձեր գործն ա, էդտեղ վատ բան չեմ տեսնում...




> ուղղակի սա քննարկեու բան չի, ավելի լուրջ թեմայի շուրջ խոսացեք....


... ի տարբերություն էսպիսի երևույթների.

----------

Freeman (21.04.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Եթե ձեր համար Մորմոնի գիրքը ֆանտազիա է (եթե իհարկե կարդացել եք) ուրեմն մեր Մովսես Խորենացու Հայոց Պատմությունն էլ իրանց համար ֆանտազյա կթվա: Դա այնտեղի բնիկամերիկացի հնդիկների պատմությունն է, որտեղ Քրիստոսը այցելելով տվել է պատվիրաններ, և սովորեցրել է ավետարանը, ինչպես, որ Մովսես Խորենացու մեջ է պատմում, թե ինչպեսՀիսուսը ուղարկեց առաքյալններին Հայաստան.... Ես շատ եմ սիրում իմ Հայոց պատմությունը և շատ հպարտ եմ, որ հայ եմ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ես քրիստոնյա չեմ և չեմ հավատում Աստծուն...


Իսկ դու ինքդ Ամերիայի հնդկացի՞ ես, որ դարերով փոխանցված ու մեզ հասած հայերենով աստվածաշնչին չես հավատում, ընկել ես «բնիկ ամերիկացի հնդիկների» պատմությանն ես հավատում: Ինձ թվում ա մականունդ շատ սխալ ես ընտրել, պետք ա մինիմում Վոժձ Չինգաչգուկ լիներ:



> Հիմա ՀԱԵ հոգևորականները որ հագնում են իրենց սև շորերը, ինչոր մեկիդ խանգարում է? Իրա նշանակությունն ունի չէ? Հիմա ես էլ ետ մառդկանց համար իրա նշանակությունն ունի, 
> շոր ա էլի, ոնցվոր դուք տակից սպիտակ մայկա ու եսիմ ինչ չեք հագնւոմ?  ուղղակի սա քննարկեու բան չի, ավելի լուրջ թեմայի շուրջ խոսացեք....


Մայկա ու եսիմ ինչ չէ, այլ մայկա ու տռուսիկ ա: Տը-Ռու-Սիկ, եթե ամաչում ես կարող ես սկզբում աչքերդ ու ականջներդ փակած էդ բառը արտասանես/գրես, հետո ականջներդ բաց փորձիր, վերջում էլ՝ աչքերդ: Համ էլ քո կարծիքով էս եքա տիեզերքը, աշխարհը, Երկիր մոլորակն ու մարդկությանը ստեղծող աստված էդ աստիճան պեդա՞նտ ա, որ խիստ մտահոգված լինի, թե իրեն հավատացողները ինչ տեսակի մայկա տռուսիկ են հագնում:

----------

Freeman (21.04.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> ինչի Մորմոնի գրքի մեջ Վաշինգտոնի մասին էր պատմում, թե Լինկոլնի?  Ասացի չէ մի հատ գոնե ձևի համար կարդա, որ գաղափար ունենաս թե ինչի մասին է, որ երբ պետք լինի նման արտահայտություններ էլ չանես:





> Չեմ հասկանում թե ինչ ես ուզումն ասել 19-րդ դասրի մորմոններ, բայց ասեմ, որ Մորմոնի գրքի պատմությունը կարդալով, տեղի բնակիչները, այսինքն հնդկացիները ընդունեցին այն իրենց պատմությունն էր ուղակի ձեռագիր չունեին գրված: Իսկ հիմա ունեն....


Հիմա արդեն հասկացա, դու լավ խաբված ես և ոչ մի  տեղեկություն չունես, չգիտես ով - ով է: Խեղճ հնկացիներ, իրենց պատմությունը չունեին և Սմիթն էլ իրենց համար պատմություն գրեց, Վաշինգտոնն էլ ազդվեց այդ պատմությունից և մորմոն դարձավ, բնաջինջ անելով իր հնդկացի ''եղբայրներին'':



> Մի հարց էլ ես տամ քեզ, ինչ է քրիստոնեությունը քո համար


Ամեն ինչ՝ կյանք, ապրելաձև, դաստիարակություն և հնազանդություն առ Աստված:



> և ինչ ես հասկանում քրիստոնյա ասելով


Այն, ինչը մոմոններ ասելով եմ հասկանում, այսինքն՝ քրիստոնյան հետևում է *ճշմարիտ Աստծուն*՝ Քրիստոսին(այլ ոչ թե սատանայի եղբայր Քրիստոին,ինչպես դուք ես համարում, կամ հրեշտակապետ Միքաէլին), իսկ մորմոնները հետևում են լույսի հրեշտակի կերպարանքով հայտնված Մորմոն կոչեցյալ դևին քրիտոնյա անվան տակ:



> Իսկ ինչի միացա այս հավատքին դա արդեն այստեղի քննարկման հարց չէ....


Բա ո՞րտեղի հարց է , երժշտություն բաժնում քննարկե՞նք:

----------


## Monk

> Ինչքան դուք ձեր արած հայտարարություններին դիմաց ապացույցներ կներկայացնեք, այդքան էլ ես կներկայացնեմ....





> Ի՞նչ հայտարարություն, նախորդ գրառումս այս թեմայում արված առաջին գրառումս էր:


*lushak*, հարցիս չպատասխանեցիք, ինչպես որ մինչ այդ խուսափեցիք Ձեր արած վիրավորական արտահայտությունների դիմաց ապացույցներ ներկայացնել:

----------

Հարդ (21.04.2012), հովարս (21.04.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> *lushak*, հարցիս չպատասխանեցիք, ինչպես որ մինչ այդ խուսափեցիք Ձեր արած վիրավորական արտահայտությունների դիմաց ապացույցներ ներկայացնել:


*Monk* ջան, չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ մեկը ընդունակ ա տենց արտահայտությանը տեր կանգնել: Եթե, իհարկե, «պոտենցիալ» անպատասխանատու, անուղեղ կամ նույնիկ «գոմոսեքսուալիստ» չի  :Jpit: :

----------

Monk (21.04.2012), Ներսես_AM (21.04.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

Անգլերեն իմացողներին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս նայել էս վիդեոն.







http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...71664626483056

----------

Freeman (21.04.2012), Ներսես_AM (21.04.2012)

----------

